# Got her running!



## poorboypaul (May 28, 2013)

Finally got my other '48 cub painted and up and running! Well sort of. Sittin' in my dad's garden cause the carb took a puke. Get a kit and get 'er rebuilt. Few before, during, and after pics.
View attachment 297630
View attachment 297631
View attachment 297632
View attachment 297633
View attachment 297634


My hunting buddy sitting on the finished product. Come up to help me and hang out to enjoy his final months. Stage 4- lung, liver, and bone cancer.


----------



## hanniedog (May 28, 2013)

Nice looking tractor and sorry about your buddy. I watched cancer wear my brother down to a nub.


----------

